# Foliendurchführung HDPE



## anz111 (5. Apr. 2013)

Hallo!

Ich brauch da mal eure Hilfe: 
Für meinen Überlauf im Teich, DN 110, brauche ich eine Foliendurchführung. Was genau soll ich da nehmen bei HDPE? Es gibt ja die geklebten fertigen Durchführungen für PVC und im Net findet man Foliendurchführungen und Folienflansch, Was ist richtig?

Danke Oliver


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Foliendurchführung HDPE*

Hallo Oliver,
so 'ne große Ahnung habe ich da nicht von, weil ich mit Pumpen arbeite...
Also so ein Flansh ist schon eine recht gute Lösung, aber vllt. kann dir da noch jemand mit mehr Ahnung helfen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Foliendurchführung HDPE*

Hallo Oliver
Kauf dir ein 110 er PE Rohr und setze dieses ein ,dann kannst du die HDPE Folie direkt mit dem Rohr verschweissen, so brauchst du auch keinen Flansch.
Du kannst dir aber auch einen PVC Flansch einsetzen , aber den must du dann mit einer Gummidichtung abdichten (zB. einem Stück 1,5mm EPDM Folie) 

hier kaufe ich immer meine Filterteile , ist auch ein Top Berater
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittinge/tank-connektoren/index.php

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Foliendurchführung HDPE*

Phuu Oliver,

das ist ne gute Frage. 
Ich habe ja auch HDPE, aber keine herkömmlichen "Durchführungen" im Teich 
Folienseitig liegt die Gummidichtung des KG-Rohres an. Dort wurde vom Verleger ein PVC Stutzen eingeführt, der mit dem HDPE ringsrum verschweißt und abgedichtet wurde.
Also wenn ich nachträglich eine weitere Durchführung einbauen würde (was bei mir ja eh nicht mehr geht), würde ich eine normale Foliendurchführung nehmen. 
Ohne Extruder und dem entsprechenden Material (HDPE kann man nicht einfach verkleben oder verschweißen), hätte ich Sorge das alles nicht dicht zu bekommen.

Die normale Foliendurchführung wird ja mit Adheseal und Schräubchen dicht gemacht. Ich denke mal, das müßte gehen.

Ansonsten, frag doch mal "Lifra" hier im Forum (über E-Mail). Das ist der Fachmann für HDPE! 

Mandy


----------

